# Holy Shi* there was another one



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

HATTERAS, N.C. – (WAVY) – Another person has fallen victim to a shark attack this summer Saturday in the Outer Banks, this time near the Rodanthe Pier.

Dare County Sheriff Department confirmed the attack around 4 p.m. at KOA Campground. The victim is a 17-year-old male, according to the National Park Service. He was swimming with several others when he was attacked, sustaining injuries to his right calf, buttocks and both hands.

He was treated at the scene by Dare County EMS units and then flown to Sentara Norfolk General Hospital, previously listed in critical condition.

The National Park Service reports that there are many inherent dangers in the ocean and sound waters. They advise people to be aware of conditions and the surroundings. This is the fourth reported shark attack in the area this summer.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

So far , I think the common thread here is all of them happened after 4 pm, near a inlet or pier. Stay out of the water in late afternoon


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*SIMPLE SOLUTION : Post "NO SWIMMING" Signs, RATHER than BANNING Shark Fishing !!!*


----------



## RichLou (Jun 10, 2015)

I lived 8n Maui for a bit and they have road signs there with the pic of a shark on it in areas known to have populations of sharks. Looks like a no parking sign...just with a shark lol.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I myself wish they would ban shark fishing because releasing them in the area of game fish runs fish out into deeper water. Shark fishing is for people that don't know how to fish. Macho crap because if they couldn't catch a shark they would just catch spot


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

bronzbck1 said:


> I myself wish they would ban shark fishing because releasing them in the area of game fish runs fish out into deeper water. Shark fishing is for people that don't know how to fish. Macho crap because if they couldn't catch a shark they would just catch spot


Uh oh. opcorn:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

fishinbob said:


> Uh oh. opcorn:


Wait for it......................................................


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Cant imagine being mauled by a shark to the point of near death, or worse. Wish the best for this young man and the others who have been bitten recently. I dont know what this means for us who love to surf fish but it has been a very strange few weeks on the nc/sc coast....hope we have seen the last of it.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> I myself wish they would ban shark fishing because releasing them in the area of game fish runs fish out into deeper water. Shark fishing is for people that don't know how to fish. Macho crap because if they couldn't catch a shark they would just catch spot


 You seem like a very well respected and knowledgeable fisherman.. I can not believe you just posted this when you fish on nps beaches and KNOW that divisive comments like that are similar to the ones that helped enviros close them in the first place....

All that being said I have not targeted sharks in close to 35yrs now,but acknowledge the right for others to do so..........


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> You seem like a very well respected and knowledgeable fisherman.. I can not believe you just posted this when you fish on nps beaches and KNOW that divisive comments like that are similar to the ones that helped enviros close them in the first place....
> 
> All that being said I have not targeted sharks in close to 35yrs now,but acknowledge the right for others to do so..........


Ha ha I didn't say that banning sharks would stop attacks, I'm just talking about shark fisherman ruining the fishing for others.
I'm being selfish  like they are, all for a fish they don't keep.


----------



## beagle (Jun 9, 2009)

QUOTE=bronzbck1;868114]I myself wish they would ban shark fishing because releasing them in the area of game fish runs fish out into deeper water. Shark fishing is for people that don't know how to fish. Macho crap because if they couldn't catch a shark they would just catch spot[/QUOTE]

I'll help ya out Finger_Mullet
Yeah Bronzie,
My 9 year old girl could pull in any of those fish yer targeting. Weanie fishing as opposed to "Macho" fishin. 
Ohh, those huge gamefish just put a hurtin on ya, don't they? opcorn:


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

bronzbck1 said:


> Ha ha I didn't say that banning sharks would stop attacks, I'm just talking about shark fisherman ruining the fishing for others.
> I'm being selfish  like they are, all for a fish they don't keep.


You do know this statement could be applied to those who fish for trophy drum, correct?


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> I myself wish they would ban shark fishing because releasing them in the area of game fish runs fish out into deeper water. Shark fishing is for people that don't know how to fish. Macho crap because if they couldn't catch a shark they would just catch spot


Strange comment. I rarely see anyone targeting sharks. They seem to be a rare breed to me. maybe it's where I fish, but they have never bothered me. I fish for ten days or so and go back home type of fisherman four or five times a year. maybe they aren't around when I am.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

pods said:


> You do know this statement could be applied to those who fish for trophy drum, correct?


Exactly. Know folks that target them and have myself. Don't see the point in it after catching one their all the same. I don't think it should be banned though, it'll just lead to more bannings as we all know. Please fight to keep any kind of fishing alive you can the way I see it. (I never tire of catching drum, the fight is so much more impressive)


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Maybe they should Ban Bronzbck1 from fishing because his low I.Q. makes the other fishermen and women look bad! How the hell does releasing a shark back into the water [which you just pulled him from] cause you so called "game fish" to run for deeper water?
Could It really be bronzbck, that I use bigger bait than the fish you catch? I,ve been "sharkin" for over 40 years and I have always got along with the king/cobia crowd and have fished for them myself and caught many live baiting and bottom fishing. I just enjoy sharks because the right ones put up a heck of a fight, especially on fairly lite tackle. [about the size of the typical pin rig fighting rod]! On your banning solution, did you bother to think that banning my shark fishing could lead to banning the so called game fishing you like so much? Maybe some TREE HUGGER WILL DECIDE THAT YOUR PUTTING LIVE BAIT IN THE WATER IS ATRACTING SHARKS and ban your favorite fishing! Rant over folks. Dave the SHARKMAN


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

ncsharkman said:


> Maybe they should Ban Bronzbck1 from fishing because his low I.Q. makes the other fishermen and women look bad! How the hell does releasing a shark back into the water [which you just pulled him from] cause you so called "game fish" to run for deeper water?
> Could It really be bronzbck, that I use bigger bait than the fish you catch? I,ve been "sharkin" for over 40 years and I have always got along with the king/cobia crowd and have fished for them myself and caught many live baiting and bottom fishing. I just enjoy sharks because the right ones put up a heck of a fight, especially on fairly lite tackle. [about the size of the typical pin rig fighting rod]! On your banning solution, did you bother to think that banning my shark fishing could lead to banning the so called game fishing you like so much? Maybe some TREE HUGGER WILL DECIDE THAT YOUR PUTTING LIVE BAIT IN THE WATER IS ATRACTING SHARKS and ban your favorite fishing! Rant over folks. Dave the SHARKMAN


Yeah that statement wasn't thought through to clearly when all the hell groups want to do is ban ANY kind of fishing these days.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

YEH DRUMCHASER YOUR RIGHT. I shouldn't have said Bronzbck's I.Q. was low as I don't really know the man but it just pizzes me off when people start the old "ban some kind of fishing" stuff! As I said before, all us fishermen and ladies have got along for a bunch of years no matter what fish we target be it cobia, king, shark, or yes even spot! I personally love to catch sea mullet [round head for you Virginia folks] as they are great eating. Sharks just seem to be my favorites I guess because they are the shore bound mans "big game fish". If someone thinks it takes no skills to catch a real big toothy critter then they should take the rod in hand when a "sharker" hooks up a 400-600 pound Dusky and show the world how easily it is to bring one of these so called "trash fish" in. It took me several years to learn how to catch these fish and lots of dollars for the equipment necessary to safely and regularly land them. I'm getting old now and don't go after the real hogs any more but it's still fun to bring in a 2-3 hundred pound "pup" once in a while.
Fisher men have to stick together or we will all lose our rights to fish!


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

ok bronzie, they ban shark fishing and that's ok with you, then they ban fly fishing and that's ok it doesn't affect you, they ban spearfishing, yep that's cool you don't spearfish, as it goes down the line who will stand with you to defend the fishing you do? there will be nobody left. we stick together or hang separately its your choice. your right though, anyone can catch a shark, the methods you use take years to learn, I have a week a year, I just want to feel some pullage. if your that selfish that you would deny folks who spend a bunch of money in your home town the opportunity to do it, maybe you need to hang up your rods and find another hobby, scrabble perhaps?
js


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

ncsharkman said:


> YEH DRUMCHASER YOUR RIGHT. I shouldn't have said Bronzbck's I.Q. was low as I don't really know the man but it just pizzes me off when people start the old "ban some kind of fishing" stuff! As I said before, all us fishermen and ladies have got along for a bunch of years no matter what fish we target be it cobia, king, shark, or yes even spot! I personally love to catch sea mullet [round head for you Virginia folks] as they are great eating. Sharks just seem to be my favorites I guess because they are the shore bound mans "big game fish". If someone thinks it takes no skills to catch a real big toothy critter then they should take the rod in hand when a "sharker" hooks up a 400-600 pound Dusky and show the world how easily it is to bring one of these so called "trash fish" in. It took me several years to learn how to catch these fish and lots of dollars for the equipment necessary to safely and regularly land them. I'm getting old now and don't go after the real hogs any more but it's still fun to bring in a 2-3 hundred pound "pup" once in a while.
> Fisher men have to stick together or we will all lose our rights to fish!


Not referring to you brother. Just anyone mentioning banning this day in age. Your good. I'm all for keeping shark fishing alive because I know other people like yourself enjoy it.


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

bronzbck1 said:


> I myself wish they would ban shark fishing because releasing them in the area of game fish runs fish out into deeper water. Shark fishing is for people that don't know how to fish. Macho crap because if they couldn't catch a shark they would just catch spot


that doesn't make much sense.
they were caught in the area of game fish what is the harm in a releasing them where they were caught ?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drumchaser said:


> Yeah that statement wasn't thought through to clearly when all the hell groups want to do is ban ANY kind of fishing these days.





ncsharkman said:


> YEH DRUMCHASER YOUR RIGHT. I shouldn't have said Bronzbck's I.Q. was low as I don't really know the man but it just pizzes me off when people start the old "ban some kind of fishing" stuff! As I said before, all us fishermen and ladies have got along for a bunch of years no matter what fish we target be it cobia, king, shark, or yes even spot! I personally love to catch sea mullet [round head for you Virginia folks] as they are great eating. Sharks just seem to be my favorites I guess because they are the shore bound mans "big game fish". If someone thinks it takes no skills to catch a real big toothy critter then they should take the rod in hand when a "sharker" hooks up a 400-600 pound Dusky and show the world how easily it is to bring one of these so called "trash fish" in. It took me several years to learn how to catch these fish and lots of dollars for the equipment necessary to safely and regularly land them. I'm getting old now and don't go after the real hogs any more but it's still fun to bring in a 2-3 hundred pound "pup" once in a while.
> Fisher men have to stick together or we will all lose our rights to fish!





js1172 said:


> ok bronzie, they ban shark fishing and that's ok with you, then they ban fly fishing and that's ok it doesn't affect you, they ban spearfishing, yep that's cool you don't spearfish, as it goes down the line who will stand with you to defend the fishing you do? there will be nobody left. we stick together or hang separately its your choice. your right though, anyone can catch a shark, the methods you use take years to learn, I have a week a year, I just want to feel some pullage. if your that selfish that you would deny folks who spend a bunch of money in your home town the opportunity to do it, maybe you need to hang up your rods and find another hobby, scrabble perhaps?
> js


 EVERY ONE of these quotes X2!!!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ncsharkman said:


> YEH DRUMCHASER YOUR RIGHT. I shouldn't have said Bronzbck's I.Q. was low as I don't really know the man but it just pizzes me off when people start the old "ban some kind of fishing" stuff! As I said before, all us fishermen and ladies have got along for a bunch of years no matter what fish we target be it cobia, king, shark, or yes even spot! I personally love to catch sea mullet [round head for you Virginia folks] as they are great eating. Sharks just seem to be my favorites I guess because they are the shore bound mans "big game fish". If someone thinks it takes no skills to catch a real big toothy critter then they should take the rod in hand when a "sharker" hooks up a 400-600 pound Dusky and show the world how easily it is to bring one of these so called "trash fish" in. It took me several years to learn how to catch these fish and lots of dollars for the equipment necessary to safely and regularly land them. I'm getting old now and don't go after the real hogs any more but it's still fun to bring in a 2-3 hundred pound "pup" once in a while.
> Fisher men have to stick together or we will all lose our rights to fish!


Shark fishing is not allowed on Rodanthe Pier, although there are a few sharks around at times, I have caught a few as by catch, seen a few thousand other Sharks at the end over the years mostly as by catch, if you brought a 12/O out to the end back in the day or Yesterday and you did not live in Rodanthe, you were asked to remove the gear from the pier.

Being a bit older I think we should all feel a bit more compassion for the young man who got attacked at the Campground, rather than infighting amongst ourselves about our own preferred fishing methods and target species.

I never have witnessed anyone specifically fishing for Sharks off the beach in front of the Campground, which is primarily a swimming area, especially during the daylight hours, wrong place at the wrong time, water looked a bit off color from the photo of the man being helped off the beach in the stretcher and certainly the 4:00 PM late afternoon time contributed to the Shark being inshore amongst the bathers.

I would also like to point out the original post was about the unfortunate victim, not competing personal interests about fishing or the potential for loosing fishing rights in general, young man was in critical condition and closer to death than the rest of us while being transported on the Life Flight out of Rodanthe.

Perhaps start another thread, if you are all hot about loosing the ability to play with your fishing rods, I know if I was a family member of the original victim I would be dismayed reading some of the comments in this thread.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Shark fishing is not allowed on Rodanthe Pier, although there are a few sharks around at times, I have caught a few as by catch, seen a few thousand other Sharks at the end over the years mostly as by catch, if you brought a 12/O out to the end back in the day or Yesterday and you did not live in Rodanthe, you were asked to remove the gear from the pier.
> 
> Being a bit older I think we should all feel a bit more compassion for the young man who got attacked at the Campground, rather than infighting amongst ourselves about our own preferred fishing methods and target species.
> 
> ...


 Perhaps it did move away from the original topic Mike,and I am in full agreement with your sentiments for the victim a terrible tragedy.. There should be info on when and where to swim in relation to possible shark attack.. Although this young man was swimming at noon in an area not that well know for shark attacks... 

All that being said,I could not help but weigh in on a selfish comment.. Sorry,but that comment struck me just as bad as the thread going aerie.. Sorry if those comments offended...


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Shark fishing is not allowed on Rodanthe Pier, although there are a few sharks around at times, I have caught a few as by catch, seen a few thousand other Sharks at the end over the years mostly as by catch, if you brought a 12/O out to the end back in the day or Yesterday and you did not live in Rodanthe, you were asked to remove the gear from the pier.
> 
> Being a bit older I think we should all feel a bit more compassion for the young man who got attacked at the Campground, rather than infighting amongst ourselves about our own preferred fishing methods and target species.
> 
> ...


There's not a soul on here not compassionate about what happened to the victims. Every thread about shark bites on here have turned into save the shark fisherman or point out how uneducated the tourist were, so go shut those down also. Pretty sure if these latest victims start a gofundme fundraiser I'll donate to that one too. Sorry if I offended while defending our passion.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I knew I would get some panties in a knot with my post. That is why I posted it. Who's to say I don't drum fish. I've caught more in one year than most due in there life time. Do I and other drum fishermen catch sharks, heck yeah, as by catch fishing the right winds, tide etc.. What I see around me is kayaks taking baits out 100 to 200 yards, one line left the other right with a current bow. They take up enough beach to cover 6 trucks and are bringing in sharks that are not in the water everyone else is fishing but are releasing them there. "But we are tagging them" is there excuse.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

*bronzbck1* Whoo Ho, ya just stepped/ stomped/ in a bunch of Chum!!! opcorn: 
Hey there feller, If you wish to Blame someone for rtagging them.. Go cry your Widdle eyes out to the NOAA, They were doing the catch-release* Tagging study.. (You might want to check & proof read, getting the FACTS before you Post..
Are you undercover, for PETA, or part of the National Audubon Society?  Cause you sure are stirring those Sandfleas up..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> I knew I would get some panties in a knot with my post. That is why I posted it. Who's to say I don't drum fish. I've caught more in one year than most due in there life time. Do I and other drum fishermen catch sharks, heck yeah, as by catch fishing the right winds, tide etc.. What I see around me is kayaks taking baits out 100 to 200 yards, one line left the other right with a current bow. They take up enough beach to cover 6 trucks and are bringing in sharks that are not in the water everyone else is fishing but are releasing them there. "But we are tagging them" is there excuse.


 That would get any fisherman frosted.. What you are saying they are doing to you is something that those yakers should think about,because it is common courtesy to not tread on another's spot on the beach.. BUT,this is no reason to stop shark fishing or yaking.. It is something that has to be lived with and dealt with among fellow fisherman,not noaa or officials that would ban it altogether.. What I'm saying is a fisherman is treading on thin ice when they fight with other fisherman,especially when the "divide and conquer" rule is in effect!! All you have to do is look at the history of nps beaches and you will see what can and will happen...


----------



## beagle (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone setting up on anothers fishin spot, (already there), is rude and an idiot. Anyone setting up when no ones there and you come along and gripe, makes the one gripping an ____.
What a ridiculous statement about bringing in "big" fish, from way out there, in here, letting them go and mucking up the fishing. The same could be said for the fella casting out to the 2nd gut and releasing those at his feet while I'm tring to show my boy in the shallows how to cast a net for bait...."Ohhhhh, yer scarin my bait away!". 
Yer forts been taken, just raise the white flag. Give it up.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

bronzbck1 said:


> I knew I would get some panties in a knot with my post. That is why I posted it. Who's to say I don't drum fish. I've caught more in one year than most due in there life time. Do I and other drum fishermen catch sharks, heck yeah, as by catch fishing the right winds, tide etc.. What I see around me is kayaks taking baits out 100 to 200 yards, one line left the other right with a current bow. They take up enough beach to cover 6 trucks and are bringing in sharks that are not in the water everyone else is fishing but are releasing them there. "But we are tagging them" is there excuse.


 Now we know that you are the greatest "drum" fisherman that ever lived! We also know not to get our "panties" in a knot, [I hate when that happens] and I'm sure your panties [and I bet you wear them] are never in a knot! Since these shark fishermen dare to fish in your personal ocean and are "bringing in sharks not in the water every one else is fishing in" then you, as the "macho man" you appear to be should confront these un professional wanna be's and make them move their gear out of your way and make them find their own ocean to fish in! I guess I'll start "spot" fishing now if it's OK with you as I don't want to get in your way.......
EX Sharkman


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Guys,
I'm pretty sure bronzbck is just jerking your chains.
Now he's just sitting back eating popcorn.....


----------



## Twystedweb (Apr 9, 2011)

bronzbck1 said:


> I knew I would get some panties in a knot with my post. That is why I posted it. Who's to say I don't drum fish. I've caught more in one year than most due in there life time. Do I and other drum fishermen catch sharks, heck yeah, as by catch fishing the right winds, tide etc.. What I see around me is kayaks taking baits out 100 to 200 yards, one line left the other right with a current bow. They take up enough beach to cover 6 trucks and are bringing in sharks that are not in the water everyone else is fishing but are releasing them there. "But we are tagging them" is there excuse.


I know you're just trying to rustle up some anger now, but just because you experience one kind of shark fisherman doesn't mean they are all like that. I, and many I know, fish for sharks on empty beaches at night with no one else around-just us, the waves, and the fish. Saying we should ban shark fishing because now and again you're next to a shark fisherman on the OBX who's being rude and takes up "too much room" is almost akin to saying we should ban fishing because last time I was on the pier I saw some guy reel in a stingray and cut off the tail to release it and I didn't like it. One persons minor fault you experience doesn't cover what everyone does. The sharks that are swimming in our waters are swimming around and near your precious red drum as well, you catch them in the same cuts and guts as each other, and if you scuba you'll see them swimming near each other too. Sharks being released within 200yds of you that bolt for deep water isn't going to even have and effect on your fishing after 5 mins.

People want to interact with and have the thrill of catch-and-release shark fishing, I don't personally have an issue with that. There might be some points that might make me consider some restrictions on where one might do it, but you have not made any of them.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

ncsharkman said:


> We also know not to get our "panties" in a knot, [I hate when that happens] and I'm sure your panties [and I bet you wear them] are never in a knot!


Y-A-W-N . . . Let the "THONG WAR" begin . . . LOL ! ! !


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

notso said:


> Guys,
> I'm pretty sure bronzbck is just jerking your chains.
> Now he's just sitting back eating popcorn.....


 Your right notso, I shouldn't have wasted my time with replies! Life's to short to waste it on this crap! I'll try to just ignore any posts by bronzbck1 in the future. Think I'll go down to the pier for a while!


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

bronzbck1 said:


> I knew I would get some panties in a knot with my post. That is why I posted it. Who's to say I don't drum fish. I've caught more in one year than most due in there life time. Do I and other drum fishermen catch sharks, heck yeah, as by catch fishing the right winds, tide etc.. What I see around me is kayaks taking baits out 100 to 200 yards, one line left the other right with a current bow. They take up enough beach to cover 6 trucks and are bringing in sharks that are not in the water everyone else is fishing but are releasing them there. "But we are tagging them" is there excuse.


if you are a fisherman, you should not be allowed to wet a line if one law is passed against any type of fishing you don't agree with. take a lesson from hunters, the trappers bitched about dog hunter till they got it banned in most places, now they are banning trapping. my panties aren't in a bunch, I'm actually ashamed that I have defended folks with your mentality to do what you do even though I don't do it.
js


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

bronzbck1, I have mucho respecto for the knowledge you generally share here, but in this case I disagree with you. It sounds like the problem you're dealing with is an issue of etiquette and would be better served by dealing with said offenders on the spot as the issue arises than it would to advocate for an outright ban across the board. What happens once the attacks don't stop after shark fishing gets banned? Where do you think the public blame will turn to next? Because you know the bites are gonna continue to happen. Whatever their next solution is you can bet that logic, science, and common sense will play _no part_ in it and I wouldn't count on being in the clear just because you're soaking fleas. Sport and commercial fishing is under attack from a lot of fronts and if we don't stick together we're all gonna lose in the end. For what it's worth I don't consider myself a "sharker" per se but do take blacktips home for table fare on occasion. I consider myself a "fisherman". It shouldn't matter whether I'm a drum fisherman, pomp and mullet chaser, sharker, commercial netter, googan, newbie, or expert. We should stop with the labels. Everyone who chases something that swims needs to stand together with one loud voice before it's too late. Drip by drip...I feel the worst is yet to come.


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

don brinson said:


> So far , I think the common thread here is all of them happened after 4 pm, near a inlet or pier. Stay out of the water in late afternoon


The Surf City bite was at 1225 pm. It was 5 blocks from a pier.


----------



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

5 blocks is definitely close enough to be considered near the pier. Do you know how long it would take a shark to cover 5 blocks distance in water?


----------



## BoilermakerJohn (Nov 25, 2014)

bronzbck1 said:


> I knew I would get some panties in a knot with my post. That is why I posted it. Who's to say I don't drum fish. I've caught more in one year than most due in there life time. Do I and other drum fishermen catch sharks, heck yeah, as by catch fishing the right winds, tide etc.. What I see around me is kayaks taking baits out 100 to 200 yards, one line left the other right with a current bow. They take up enough beach to cover 6 trucks and are bringing in sharks that are not in the water everyone else is fishing but are releasing them there. "But we are tagging them" is there excuse.


I'm just going to throw my 2 cents in. I am one of those evil shark fisherman that target large sharks from the beach. You're an idiot if you don't think most of those sharks we catch are spending a significant amount of time cruising on the outside of the first sandbar. When I drop baits I drop one right outside the first bar and stagger 2 more at 150-250 and 250-350. That sandbar drop is almost always hit first and has caught me some very large sharks. Last time I checked we have a lot of beach in NC and due to our small numbers the amount of space taken up by the shark fishermen is far less than others. Also, the apex predator tagging program is a real tagging program and gets a lot of help from the land based shark fishermen. Congrats, you catch lots of large drum but until you hook a 10 foot + hammer from a beach... you've never experienced a real fight.


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

Another one. Ocracoke


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Hopefully the victim in Ocracoke is ok. I think after this one you'll see a lot of people either in ankle deep water or not in the water at all. This is just a crazy year.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Prayers to the Old Cock Crow victim. *Dont ban it though*


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

I couldn't have said it better Boilermaker John! "KEEP ON SHARKIN" friend. I've caught Hammers in the 300-500 range and they can kick your butt!
N.C. Sharkman


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Ocracoke. Victim airlifted to hospital. I read that he was swimming about 25 yards from shore. Man this is getting crazy. How many is this now, 6 or 7?


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

dlpetrey said:


> Ocracoke. Victim airlifted to hospital. I read that he was swimming about 25 yards from shore. Man this is getting crazy. How many is this now, 6 or 7?


Correction. About 25 FEET from shore in waist deep water at 12:30 in the afternoon. Near the life-guarded part of the beach.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

BoilermakerJohn said:


> I'm just going to throw my 2 cents in. I am one of those evil shark fisherman that target large sharks from the beach. You're an idiot if you don't think most of those sharks we catch are spending a significant amount of time cruising on the outside of the first sandbar. When I drop baits I drop one right outside the first bar and stagger 2 more at 150-250 and 250-350. That sandbar drop is almost always hit first and has caught me some very large sharks. Last time I checked we have a lot of beach in NC and due to our small numbers the amount of space taken up by the shark fishermen is far less than others. Also, the apex predator tagging program is a real tagging program and gets a lot of help from the land based shark fishermen. Congrats, you catch lots of large drum but until you hook a 10 foot + hammer from a beach... you've never experienced a real fight.


There you go a perfect example " last time I checked we have plenty of beach", wrong. Tagging them, check! Three lines out in current, check! What beach  . I've caught some big sharks myself but I learned how to fish and moved on. NC opened fishing for sharks to the comms today to thin the heard, reactive instead of proactive as usual. All these attacks is a bad thing for family's trying to plain and have a vacation. I hope all heal well.


----------



## BoilermakerJohn (Nov 25, 2014)

bronzbck1 said:


> There you go a perfect example " last time I checked we have plenty of beach", wrong. Tagging them, check! Three lines out in current, check! What beach  . I've caught some big sharks myself but I learned how to fish and moved on. NC opened fishing for sharks to the comms today to thin the heard, reactive instead of proactive as usual. All these attacks is a bad thing for family's trying to plain and have a vacation. I hope all heal well.


It's funny because I take up a max of 20 yards of space with my three rods. I intentionally avoid being directly on a hole in the bar/riptide because if I flip my yak I don't want to be fighting a rip while possibly tangled in my line. i only fish in the late afternoon through the night for sharks to avoid everyone. My lines are firmly anchored to the bottom so where I drop them they stay. (unless there is a lot of weed but then I'm not sharking) It's funny to me that a supposed expert drum fisherman says that what he does is real fishing when both sports are very similar. A big drum and a shark are very similar in that they are pretty much garbage disposals and will eat almost anything most of the time. You can't just drop your bait in any location and catch a big shark just like you can't just use a heaver in any spot to pick up a bull drum. The fact you would put down another fisherman just makes me think you are an angry person with probably some personal problems you are dealing with so I hope you get things straightened out in your life so you can see that fisherman need to stick together. Instead of putting us down maybe step back and realize your sport isn't so different and your beach access could disappear just as fast as ours. FYI... the last time I was shark fishing in Oak Island there wasn't a single fisherman within 400 yards of me in either direction and that is on a pretty heavily populated island.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

bronzbck1 said:


> . I've caught some big sharks myself but I learned how to fish and moved on.
> 
> Now that you have learned how to fish you have moved on! You should "move on" to a Comedy club! you actually perfected basically "ocean "carp" fishing and now you've finally "moved on"! It gets better every post.........
> 
> ...


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

keeter said:


> 5 blocks is definitely close enough to be considered near the pier. Do you know how long it would take a shark to cover 5 blocks distance in water?


No I don't. I've never timed a shark.


----------

